
A Hacker School That Helps Solve Silicon Valley's Hiring Problem - rbanffy
http://www.fastcompany.com/1815287/a-hacker-school-that-helps-solve-silicon-valleys-hiring-problem?partner=homepage_newsletter
======
Blocks8
Nice mention of @CodeAcademy. When does it become cost effective to train
large amounts of talent at no cost to the students? It could pay off over the
long term but I imagine there would be a one-year minimum lock-in to keep
students at the company that trained them.

